# LED's and Red Plants



## wastedtime (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been thinking out this and all my research so far seems to suggest that LED's do not bring out the red coloration on plants.

In my tank, I use a mix of Cree Neutral and Cool White LED's that should put me in the 8K range. I use RO water + GH Booster and ADA aquasoil and EI dosing. Every plant I put in my tank seems to do very well expect completely lose red coloration. Even the Ludwiga Sp Red from Tom Barr turned Green in my tank

I am trying to find out if there is more to this than just not having T5HO's.

The two best tanks I have seen have almost the same lighting Geissman Aquaflora + Midday bulbs, their tanks have some amazing red plants.

Here are my tank parameters:

GH : 3 -4 
Kh : 0 - 2
Lighting : DIY LED with XPG Crees, according to Hoppy's formula par at the substrate should be around 100.
Temp : 74 - 76F
Dosing : EI dosing with Iron dosed everyday.
Water Changes : every week 50%
Substrate : Aquasoil Amazonia New
ph - 5.6 - 6
Nitrates : 20 - 40
Ammonia : 0
Nitrite : 0
CO2 : pressurized, more bubbles than I can count. Plants pearl. I have no livestock in the tank.

Does anyone know of tanks that use DIY led's and have some nice red plants. If yes what combination of LED's are being used.

Here is a picture of my tank for reference:


----------



## ModAquatics (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello,

My theory on this is that plants reflect the light they do not use. Plants look green because they don't utilize the green part of the spectrum But they use Blue and red. If you illuminate green plants with blue and red LEDs the plants appear black. This is because the plants adsorb all of the light and reflect none. However, red plants will still appear red under those lights. Therefore I would guess that if you want red plants under LED that you should supplement the light with green and cyan LEDs. I am currently using an LED fixture on my tank designed for coral growth. It is currently setup with 24 LEDs which are 12 Royal Blue, 10 Cool white, 1 green and 1 Deep red (650nm). I will change it to 4 Deep Red, 2 Green, 2 Cyan, 4 Royal Blue and 12 cool white. This should give me better coverage for the light spectrum used by higher plants. I also ordered a plant that is supposed to have red edges when under adequate light. I will document with pictures and keep you posted.

Robert


----------

